# #Event - New Sub forums + Issues that relate 2 layout & management of UAE forums



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

hey trances, we could make a new subforum called project development abu dhabi & other emirates. last week we had some projects from there and it would be better to separate them. is there anything you could do about this?

important for everybody: we have some double posted threads in the project development subforum. this shouldn't happen.
for example: emerald of the emirates, marina heights tower, mall of the emirates


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

or maybe we should make even more subforums. one for the new single towers only, one for whole projects only and one for other emirates projects only. would make the forum clearer and better structured!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

i do agree with the other Emirates ones but scared that they would be lost and forgotten with all the treads for DUbai UAE
guess that a problem any where
I will clean up the double threads I noticed marina heights tower will do that now


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

but please delete the old ones!!


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> last week we had some projects from there and it would be better to separate them.


Thats right... there are a number of projects coming up in Abu Dhabi that I havent posted about because I dont have sufficient information yet. Also I will be leaving for the US tomorrow night inshallah so I will not be able to provide any updates or project info from now on till I come back here next year. So it would be nice if we could get someone from Abu Dhabi to volunteer to give us updates (Dubai_Boy perhaps? Although I think currently he isnt in Abu Dhabi!)

There are numerous projects in Sharjah too and this emirate is having its own little construction boom that we dont know much about. 

I think we should give this idea of a separate forum for Abu Dhabi and other emirates a try! 

Peace.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

your leaving ! wel have a nice trip and enjoy your time !
wil we still see you here


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

don't you have an internet connection over there??? but anyways, have a nice and enjoyable stay!!!


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

haha... hell yea i'll be around. Only difference is I wont be able to take any photos or be in touch wit any updates! I will rely on you guys on all the info!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

trances, now that you are online! what do you think about a new subforum for all new towers called TOWER DEVELOPMENT. the project develpment would include single projects, the world, dubai land,....

????? your opinion please!

this sticky thread with the maps of dubai you could move to PHOTO SECTION, also as sticky thread!!!!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

so move the maps to the Photos forum you think yes
sounds good
not so sure about the towers development 
If i cn get that list in order that I started months ago should make it easier
butthen we could cut it to Tower Development and Projects which would now include major projects and road developement and large projects that include towers that are in the development forum
I dont know sounds like it might get confusing see the respose from you idea
ok
not discounting the idea
will see i have to go home 
will check later tomorrow


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i personally think it will be better structured if all towers and all projects have their own subforum!!

i'll continue to think about it, will talk tomorrow!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

trances, i've created a photomontage to show you exactly what i mean!
check your private messages!!!!!!!! image/photomontage included!

the third subforum will include all tower projects of all dubai areas: szr, marina, jlt, dmc,...

quite simple! the whole forum would get a better structure, as there are quite many tower threads mixed with project threads. (some towers don't have their own thread yet!!!!!!).

in the PROJECT DEVELOPMENT will only be huge projects: dubailand, world, palm island,...
in the TOWER DEVELOPMENT will only be towers of the above named areas

you just have to cut all tower threads and paste them there! but please, take your time!!!! i don't want to put you under pressure!!!!

maybe you find a better name than TOWER DEVELOPMENT. eg. towers under construction, tower section, new dubai towers,....

just tell me what you think!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

would make more sense to rename the current subforum to towers and then move the projects out of that one the New projects threads and the way this forum works you have to move one thread at a time ouch !


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

yes, very time-consuming, but i let it totally up to you. if you have time: ok, if you don't have: also ok!! 

just a proposal!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

as said just seem what the respose is for the photos section we had heaps of support and many thread I dont belive there are enough for this idea yet
but if popular support other wise i will make time


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

so you can't do this alone? do the other moderators, administrators..... have the permission to create new subforums? i guess it's a lot to talk with them!!!

but i think there would be enough NEW TOWER threads for the new sub-forum!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

well yes i cant create a new sub forum but I can ask !
Now this is just my option that I should way for little more support 
I do agree that some thing should be done to sort out the few 100 threads now lumped under projects but waiting to see what evey one eles thinks to there can be a planned and managed set up in the sub forums. I do see that you have put great deal of through in to how the threads would be divided up and organised.
Drum up support from a few more people and if there is a commom request i will do this
Hope that makes it clearer


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i agree, thanks!!!


----------

